# Best Place To Buy Engine Rebuild Kits for Brutes?



## muddmonkey

just like the title says guys my buddy on his 750 2006 model ran it low on oil sounds like it spun a main bearing but we havent got it torn down yet doing that next thursday so I was wondering where the best place to get a standard rebuild kit from thats going to be good and hold up for him?? all suggestions are greatly appreciated thanks yall and also hes kinda on a budget as well thats why he only wants to go standard...


----------



## muddmonkey

anyone?


----------



## NMKawierider

Not sure where to get complete kits but there is always places like Babbitts,cheapcycleparts and dealerparts to get the individual parts you need.


----------



## Polaris425

what all do you need? If you are replacing pistons/rings/ all that jazz too, might as well spend a few extra dollers and get better (HC) ones! it will be well worth it!


----------



## muddmonkey

well polaris425 what happend was my buddy run his brute low on oil and and sounds like to me he spun a mainbearing cause when you rev it a little it knocks pretty bad and its def in the bottom end i havent tore it down yet imma do that this thursday....so if he spun a main hes going to possibly have to put a crank in it and all so i was wondering what was the best way to come out and the best place to get a rebuild kit but he wants to stay standard bore cause he aint the cash for a big rebuild he wants to have it running in a month or so cause we got a big ride coming up in april


----------



## Polaris425

Well thats the good part about HC Pistons, they are std bore... but the higher compression really wakes these things up. 

If you dont have to replace the piston, I can see not wanting to drop $ on new ones, BUT, if they need to be replaced.... or even just if you are going to put new rings in, rings are like $80 a set, and new HC pistons WITH rings can be had for $150. < That was my point there... lol :bigok:

But any of the sites mentioned above should be able to supply ya'll with replacement OEM parts for a decent price.


----------



## bigblackrancher

You could try our sponser on here wbm engines, you send in your motor and they send you another rebuilt one for a reasonal price


----------



## muddmonkey

bigblackrancher called wbm its 2500 bucks for that crate motor thats a little to steep for my buddy but thanks tho


----------



## muddmonkey

polaris425 where are you talking ab getting the HC pistons for for 150 bucks and that comes with wrist pins and rings right??


----------



## Polaris425

I Got mine thru FCP about 3 years ago. AMR (one of our sponsors) sells them but not sure how much... There were a set in the classifieds section here not long ago... new, that someone bought and didnt install.


----------



## Bootlegger

AMR.


----------



## bigblackrancher

muddmonkey said:


> bigblackrancher called wbm its 2500 bucks for that crate motor thats a little to steep for my buddy but thanks tho


no problem and sorry i thought they were cheaper


----------



## Hotbrute750

How much is he wanting to spend? You should prolly open up the motor to find out exactly what you need.


----------

